# Increase breast size with exercise



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Is there a specific exercise you can do to increase the size of your bust?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

not that I'm aware of... and dieting only makes them smaller


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

I effing wish!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I effing wish!!!


pervert.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

You can work on your pectorals and change the framework under your breasts, but ultimately they are fatty glandular tissue so no form of exercise is going to improve them directly.


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> not that I'm aware of... and dieting only makes them smaller


Not even doing loads of chest press' won't it build up your chest muscles and push what little boob I have got out a bit?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, picking up small sand bags and filling your bra.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

missjade said:


> Not even doing loads of chest press' won't it build up your chest muscles and push what little boob I have got out a bit?


no. see above from lotte. thats a good explanation


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

Can see why most the pro female body builders have boob jobs then. It's not physically possible to be that low body fat and still keep your boobs.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dunno rxqueenie ive seen your before and after gym transformation pics! worked for you!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Statistics show that taking photos of your boobs and uploading them on forums, combined with the more likes you receive on that image, increases your cup size by 37.5%


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Statistics show that taking photos of your boobs and uploading them on forums, combined with the more likes you receive on that image, increases your cup size by 37.5%


Oh really, nobody is seeing my bee stings.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Dunno rxqueenie ive seen your before and after gym transformation pics! worked for you!


hahaha cheeky git. training didn't make them bigger (I don't train chest  ) - the implants worked though!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

In for the before and afters


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

tommyc2k7 said:


> In for the before and afters


X2


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Dunno rxqueenie ive seen your before and after gym transformation pics! worked for you!


She has got fake t1t ffs lmao.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> She has got fake t1t ffs lmao.


No sh1t sherlock


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Eat loads of estrogen producing foods


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Could always pin some Estradiol; @tommyc2k7 has some on order and rates it highly at increasing chest growth  .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> No sh1t sherlock


Hard to get some people's comments on a forum I didn't know if was being sarcastic

Lol.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

EXTRACT: Dr Layne Norton

SUBJECT: Breast Enlargement via Boob W4nk

- To get ultimate gains, you should exercise for both primary and secondary muscle function (fast/slow twitch).

Gradually increase intensity for the duration of activity. You should be aiming for explosive concentric and eccentric action.

Visualisation can be a powerful tool. Imagine your boobs getting larger and larger as you shaft his olympic bar. H+ build up can be neutralised by supplementing Beta Alanine. You will work to failure, your spotter will let you know when he is "finished".


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unfortunately not.

The only way to increase breast size naturally is regular massage by a third-party.

Wax on, wax off.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Toilet paper works...... Well it's made the wife's as5 massive!! Boom boom! old ones are the best.


----------



## missjade (Mar 10, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> EXTRACT: Dr Layne Norton
> 
> SUBJECT: Breast Enlargement via Boob W4nk
> 
> ...


Ok then....


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Synthol :whistling:


----------



## Missing (Mar 7, 2014)

missjade said:


> Ok then....


im sure your boobs are just fine


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

OP there is a way actually.

Exercise a lot - get in really good shape - become a bikini competitor - win shows - become sponsored and paid for shoots and PR work - save up - pay for boob job. Easy!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> OP there is a way actually.
> 
> Exercise a lot - get in really good shape - become a bikini competitor - win shows - become sponsored and paid for shoots and PR work - save up - pay for boob job. Easy!


This


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

oh wow so many original ideas  :laugh:


----------

